# passive



## Lemminkäinen

Hi everybody,

Here are some sentences in the passive; I'd appreciate it if you would correct my errors 

- Суп готовится поваром.
- Вопрос изучается много учёнами.
- Книги распродаются дешёвые.
- Ребёнок мытся.
- Новый дом будет построен здесь.
- Книга написан норвежцем.
- После обеда, они были арестованы.
- Работа была помешана снегом.


----------



## Maroseika

Lemminkäinen said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Here are some sentences in the passive; I'd appreciate it if you would correct my errors
> 
> - Суп готовится поваром.
> - Вопрос изучается многоими учёными.
> - Книги распродаются дешёвоые.
> - Ребёнок мытсямоется.
> But there is no Passive. Maybe what is meant is *ребёнка моют*?
> - Новый дом будет построен здесь.
> - Книга написана норвежцем. (Гамсун forever!)
> - После обеда они были арестованы.
> No comma is needed
> - Работа была помешана снегом (not possible)
> *Работе помешал снег.*
> *Работа была прервана снегом.*
> .


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Thanks Maroseika 

That last one seems to have been a trick question as, as you say, it's not possible to use the passive if the verb isn't transitive.

Again, thanks.


----------



## Crescent

Hello, Lemmi!  Glad to see you! ^^ Maroseika did all your corrections perfectly for you, sо the only thing I can do is make a few comments. 


Lemminkäinen said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> 
> - Суп готовится поваром.  Well done, although normally we wouldn't say that. We're a bit like the French here, in the sense that we would prefer to use the active: *Повор готовит (или: приготавливает) суп.*
> - Вопрос изучается многими учёнаыми.
> - Книги распродаются дёшево. I think you meant to use the ajective ''дёшевый'' here, didn't you? Which is a very sensible choice, really, but Maroseika's suggestion is that you use the adverb - so instead of saying ''*The books are sold cheap*'' you say ''*The books are sold cheaply*''.  If you insist on wanting the adjective, then you'll have to put it infront, like this: Дешевые книги распродаются. But that would have a totally different meaning, then!
> If you wish, you could also replace it with  ''дешевле'' (i.e. cheaper)
> - Ребёнок моется. But surely that's not the passive, is it?  I thought that was the reflexive because of the ''ся'' ending!
> - Новый дом будет построен здесь. 10 out of 10.
> - Книга написанa (_книга_ is feminine, remember? Agreement of past participle: написан*а* ) норвежцем.
> - После обеда, они были арестованы.
> - Работа была помешана снегом. -- Even though that doesn't make much sense, I have to give you 10/10 for cuteness!  What you've said was: _The work was mixed with snow_. ^^ (adorable, no?) And once again, Maroseika has corrected it for you - only this time it's in the active, not the passive. You see what happens - sometimes if you put the active into the passive - the sentence changes meaning! Be careful with that.



A little question: shouldn't the past participle ''_написанна_'' have double нн in it? It's just that I recall making a similar mistake and then being corrected for it.. =)


----------



## Crescent

Lemminkäinen said:


> ... as you say, it's not possible to use the passive if the verb isn't transitive.



That sounds very interesting! Would you possibly mind expanding on that? (as I'm sure you're aware of my secret obsession with transitive and intransitive verbs ) If this isn't the place to do it, perhaps you would be kind enough to return to the 'All slavic languages: transitive/intransitive verbs'' and give an explanation there? Sorry for the trouble.


----------



## Thomas1

Crescent said:


> That sounds very interesting! Would you possibly mind expanding on that? (as I'm sure you're aware of my secret obsession with transitive and intransitive verbs ) If this isn't the place to do it, perhaps you would be kind enough to return to the 'All slavic languages: transitive/intransitive verbs'' and give an explanation there? Sorry for the trouble.


I think it's about the participles. You can't make a passive participle of an intransitive verb. Here Lemmi made a past passive participle (short form) of an intransitive verb which is impossible. You could, however, make an active participle of it. 

Tom


----------



## Crescent

Thomas1 said:


> I think it's about the participles. You can't make a passive participle of an intransitive verb. Here Lemmi made a past passive participle (short form) of an intransitive verb which is impossible. You could, however, make an active participle of it.
> 
> Tom



Thank you very much, Tom!  Your explanation helps me a lot, but I was wondering if you could possibly provide an example so that I can solidify the knowledge in my mind ?  Thank you!


----------



## Maroseika

Crescent said:


> A little question: shouldn't the past participle ''_написанна_'' have double нн in it? It's just that I recall making a similar mistake and then being corrected for it.. =)


No, написана. 
In the *short passive participles, *unlike their full forms,* only one* "н" is written.
However one should distingusih *short passive participles *from *short adjectives, *and sometimes it's rather difficult even for the natives.

Я была воспитана в строгости (меня воспитали).
Девочка была тактична и воспитанна (воспитанная девочка).

Строгие меры были оправданны (оправданные меры).
Обвиняемые были оправданы (обвиняемых оправдали> оправданные обвиняемые).

However, some short verbal adjectives (with prefixes) are also written with one "н", like passive participles, with which mean they are close:
превосходство общепризнано
ножи заржавлены

Besides, some short adjectives may be written in two ways, depending on the meaning:
Она предана Родине
Старая подргуа мне преданна.

Мы уверены в победе.
Наши действия стремительны и уверенны.

(Some examples are taken from Rozental).


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Thanks for the additional explanations, Crescent 

Another example would be the verb помочь, where you say "помочь кому-то", i.e. the person who is helped is in the dative case, the verb is not transitive, and you can't express it with the passive.

It's also correct as Maroseika said, that it would be 'ребёнка моют' - some passive constructions in Norwegian (and English I guess) are more often expressed with the 3rd pers. pl. without subject (not sure what to call it in English).


----------



## dima_david

Вопрос (наверно Маросейке) насчет "Ребёнок моется". В моём учебнике по испанскому говорится следущее:

In Spanish, the passive voice idea is expressed in several different ways:
1. by a form of the verb _ser_ plus a past participle(...)
3. By a form of _estar_ plus a past participle(...)
2. By the reflexive _se_ construction. This construction is used to indicate an action with no specification of the agent:
_Se toma mucho café aquí.
No se venden libros en esa tienda._

Дальше там разъясняется, что применение reflective к одушевлённым существительным не так просто:

_...se mataron dos soldados_ would be interpreted to mean "two soldiers killed themselves", rather than "two soldiers were killed". The latter meaning can be rendered by the construction _Se mató a dos soldados_, in which the personal _a_ makes it clear that the soldiers were the recipients, but not the doers, of the action.

Мне интересно, есть ли какие-либо грамматические толкования ситуации в русском по этому поводу? Те же "солдаты убились" - считается ли это страдательным залогом? Как насчет "двери закрываются"? А если сказать "двери закрываются проводником", например?


----------



## Maroseika

Lemminkäinen said:


> Thanks for the additional explanations, Crescent
> 
> Another example would be the verb помочь, where you say "помочь кому-то", i.e. the person who is helped is in the dative case, the verb is not transitive, and you can't express it with the passive.
> 
> It's also correct as Maroseika said, that it would be 'ребёнка моют' - some passive constructions in Norwegian (and English I guess) are more often expressed with the 3rd pers. pl. without subject (not sure what to call it in English).


We also can say: *Ребёнок моется родителями* = Родители моют рёбенка.
Formally that's correct, but of course nobody will say like that, it sounds too "artificially". 
This construction is apperently similar to *Ребёнок моется мочалкой*, which is however quite normal, because the action is executed by the child, while in the first case - by the parents.


----------



## Maroseika

dima_david said:


> Мне интересно, есть ли какие-либо грамматические толкования ситуации в русском по этому поводу? Те же "солдаты убились" - считается ли это страдательным залогом? Как насчет "двери закрываются"? А если сказать "двери закрываются проводником", например?


Отличить страдательный залог от действительного в любом языке можно одним и тем же способом: нужно определить, направлено ли действие на подлежащие , или подлежащее является источником действия. Двери закрываются (сами) - действительный залог 
Двери закрываются проводником - страдательный.
Иногда выделяют т.н. *возвратный залог* (мальчик моется = моет себя, двери закрываются = закрывают себя).


----------



## dima_david

Maroseika said:


> ...нужно определить, направлено ли действие на подлежащие , или подлежащее является источником действия



То есть чисто морфологически страдательный залог определить нельзя, надо обязательно смотреть на семантику. Ясно, спасибо.


----------



## Maroseika

dima_david said:


> То есть чисто морфологически страдательный залог определить нельзя, надо обязательно смотреть на семантику. Ясно, спасибо.


*Семантика* изучает значение единицы языка, т.е., в данном случае, слова. 
*Синтаксис* изучает структуру и свойства предложения. 
Поэтому в русском языке для определения залога надо смотреть на *синтаксические связи*. 
То же и во многих иных европейских языках - по форме испанского или английского глагола нельзя определить залога, он выражется *описательно* (напр. вспомогательным глаголом с причастием, порядком слов, падежом дополнения)*. *А вот по форме латинского или грузинского глагола определить залог можно. Давайте им дружно позавидуем.


----------



## dima_david

Мне казалось, что синтаксис занимается исключительно запятыми. 

В английском по форме предложения (пусть это будет синткасис) можно однозначно определить, что используется страдательный залог. Но, как обсуждение выше показало, в русском и этого недостаточно: там "нужно определить, направлено ли действие на подлежащие , или подлежащее является источником действия", то есть понять смысл, то есть обращаться к семантике. Я не прав?


----------



## cyanista

dima_david said:


> Мне казалось, что синтаксис занимается исключительно запятыми.



Это пунктуация. 

То есть она, конечно, занимается не только запятыми, но и всякими другими крючками и хвостиками.


----------



## Maroseika

dima_david said:


> Мне казалось, что синтаксис занимается исключительно запятыми.
> 
> В английском по форме предложения (пусть это будет синткасис) можно однозначно определить, что используется страдательный залог. Но, как обсуждение выше показало, в русском и этого недостаточно: там "нужно определить, направлено ли действие на подлежащие , или подлежащее является источником действия", то есть понять смысл, то есть обращаться к семантике. Я не прав?


Не совсем. *Семантика* (ранее - семасиология)- не смысл предложения вообще, а, в узком значении, смысл или значение языковой единицы (слова и словосочетания).
Для определения же залога в любом языке необходимо установить *синтаксические связи* в предложении - т.е. между языковым единицами. Но в разных языках это делается по-разному. В латинском - достаточно проанализировать *морфологическую структуру глагола* - она однозначно определяет синтаксический тип предложения, поэтому латинские предложения такие краткие и емкие.
В английском обычно достаточно проанализировать форму глагола (причастия) и вспомогательного глагола.
В русском же для выявления синтаксических связей может потребоваться определение падежей дополнений, анализ контекста - для определения направления действия.


----------



## Thomas1

I’d like to ask about a few things concerning *Lemminkäinen’s sentences.*
_ _
_Книги распродаются дешёвo_
Is this a real passive voice? The whole sentence sounds to me as if the books sell cheaply, in Polish:
_Książki sprzedają się tanio._
The sentence sounds a little bit quirky because of the word _cheap_ which brings about negative connotations when linked with _sell_. But if we substitute it with another adverb, for instance _well_
_Книги распродаются хорошо._
_Książki sprzedają się dobrze._
_The books sell well._
The literal meaning is active but the whole impression is that of a passive construction which is caused by the reflexive pronoun.
And could I say: _Книги распродаются хорошо студентами.?___
_ _
Would it be possible to use the full past participle form here? If so does that change the meaning/reception of the sentence?
_- Новый дом будет построен здесь._
_- Новый дом будет построенный здесь.
- Книга написана норвежцем._
_- Книга написанная норвежцем.
- После обеда они были арестованы._
_- После обеда они были арестованны__e__.___
_

Работе помешал снег.___
How would you translate that into English? I’ve got the impression that here the work is an  animate noun performing some sort of activity and it was interrupted by snow.
 
Она предана Родине
Старая подргуа мне преданна
Hm… isn’t it that in the first sentence we have the short form of the past passive participle, and in the second we have the adjective? What’s the difference, btw?__


Tom


----------



## Maroseika

Thomas1 said:


> _Книги распродаются дешёвo
> Is this a real passive voice?
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _No, I don't think this is Passive, I'd rather call it Middle Voice, like some grammarians do. This refers to many reflexive verbs: as if the book are selling them themselves._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The literal meaning is active but the whole impression is that of a passive construction which is caused by the reflexive pronoun.
> And could I say: _Книги распродаются хорошо студентами.?_
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you can, and this is real Passive Voice, though the whole sentence sounds not very well - too formally, as some official report. However - grammatically quite correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would it be possible to use the full past participle form here? If so does that change the meaning/reception of the sentence?
> _- Новый дом будет построен здесь._
> _- Новый дом будет построенный здесь._
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The latter is not possible.
> However we may change it: Новый построенный дом будет здесь - meaning that the new building will be exactly here. However the sentence still sounds odd, though grammatically correct.
> 
> 
> 
> _- Книга написана норвежцем.
> - Книга написанная норвежцем.
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _The latter doesn't look like complete sentence - just a participle phrase like a part of larger sentence, such as: книга, написанная норвежцем, хорошо продаётся._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _- После обеда они были арестованы.
> - После обеда они были арестованныe.
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _The latter is not possible, but resembles one kind of widespread vernacular:_
> _Когда я пришёл, он уж был пообедавший. (_residuals of Plusquamperfect, disappeared from Russian long ago_)._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Работе помешал снег.
> How would you translate that into English? I’ve got the impression that here the work is an animate noun performing some sort of activity and it was interrupted by snow.
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Maybe: The snow has interrupted the work or the work was interfered by the snow._
> _Anyway, *работа* here means a process, which was interrupted or interfered by the snow._
> 
> 
> 
> Она предана Родине
> Старая подргуа мне преданна
> Hm… isn’t it that in the first sentence we have the short form of the past passive participle, and in the second we have the adjective? What’s the difference, btw?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No difference except that the latter short participle is written wrong.
> Adjective will be in the following case:
> Эта собака верна и преданна.
> To check what exactly is used - short adjective or short participle, you may trying to substitute it with the full form:
> Эта собака - верная и преданная - quite OK.
> Старая подруга мне преданная - incorrect.
Click to expand...


----------

